# Upgrading the base '07 X3 audio system.



## praecurvo (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it worth it, or possible to look into the premium audio upgrade from the dealer? I do not want to get into an aftermarket head unit, but if the prem. audio is not avail. from the dealer, I would look into aftermarket componentry. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
aaron


----------



## praecurvo (Nov 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

We are actually working on and soon to release our Stage 1 upgrade for the X3. We will have a standard and Logic7 package. From the reviews and testing on e90/e60 it sounds like it will be right up your alley.

If you find a car you like and it has standard audio don't pass it up. The Premium sound doesn't make THAT much of of difference in the end when you put in our drivers.

Let me know if you have ANY other questions!


----------



## praecurvo (Nov 2, 2006)

update?


----------



## shamernj (Apr 1, 2008)

The speaker update for the X3 has been promised by BSW for over a year. I wouldn't hold my breath. Anyone out there know of any speaker adapters for the X3 - i.e. to allow a normal 4 hole speaker mount to use the peculiar 3 hole mount in the X3?

Stuart


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

shamernj said:


> The speaker update for the X3 has been promised by BSW for over a year. I wouldn't hold my breath. Anyone out there know of any speaker adapters for the X3 - i.e. to allow a normal 4 hole speaker mount to use the peculiar 3 hole mount in the X3?
> 
> Stuart


They are actually on their way now. Unfortunately we had an issue with the manufacturing and then we needed shallow mount drivers. I want them to be here in stock as bad as you guys do with the X3's.

Will definitely post something up on their release!


----------



## shamernj (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll wait a few more weeks. Will it be a package including the "sub" woofers in the floor or just the door speakers?

Stuart


----------



## sdsteve (Feb 4, 2009)

No need for a special speaker mount. If you buy standard 4" speakers, three of the holes will line up with the posts on the door panel. For the forth post I simply used a large washer to grab the edge of the speaker.

I went with the Polk DB401 speakers front and rear. I also created a custom box with a 10" Pioneer shallow mount sub in the rear powered by an Alpine PDX 600.1. It sounds much better than stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

shamernj said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'll wait a few more weeks. Will it be a package including the "sub" woofers in the floor or just the door speakers?
> 
> Stuart


We never include subwoofer upgrades in our Stage 1 upgrades. The main reason is that many of our customers are only looking for a clarity and improvement in their mids and highs. They simply do not want a subwoofer upgrade at all in terms of output. Because of this we keep them seperate. I hope to have an X5 x108 style subwoofer system for the X3 soon.



sdsteve said:


> No need for a special speaker mount. If you buy standard 4" speakers, three of the holes will line up with the posts on the door panel. For the forth post I simply used a large washer to grab the edge of the speaker.
> 
> I went with the Polk DB401 speakers front and rear. I also created a custom box with a 10" Pioneer shallow mount sub in the rear powered by an Alpine PDX 600.1. It sounds much better than stock.


Do you have a photo of your install? I can see how it might work in terms of mounting but in terms of being properly matched drivers I would like to hear more of a review.

The OEM 4" driver is actually a midrange and not a midbass. Assuming the 4" component set from Polk is a standard 4" component set you may be missing some of the frequency response in the midrange.

This is what our 4" and Tweeter Upgrade drivers look like. I will have X3 stock very soon!


----------



## sdsteve (Feb 4, 2009)

Those are nice looking speakers.

Unfortunately, I didn't take any picutres of the speaker mount onto the door panel. It was fairly straightforward. I mis-stated in my original post how they were installed. The door panel actually has three posts as your speakers show. On most after market 4" speakers there are four mounting holes. Two line up with the posts and for the third post, I used a large washer that "grabs the side of the speaker. The other two wholes on the speaker are unused. I went with simple coaxial speakers and just left the factory tweeters unhooked. In the original install, the tweeter was simply run off the mid. I just hooked right up to the main wires coming into the mid.

I didn't feel that you really would be gaining much by having separate mids and tweets since they are both located so high in the door. I doubt you'd see much difference in overall frequency response or sound quality. Separates generally have better sound, but you usually need higher power since they are not as efficient as coaxes. The main thing is the improvement over the factory speakers. I've heard of numerous people going with either Alpine or Infinity coaxes. I went with Polks because I had them in the past and these had nice specs, i.e. high sensitivity. There are very few manufacturers who make 4" components anymore. I only saw MB Quart, which I don't care for, and Focal, which are very nice, but pricey. From the looks of the pricing on your other speaker upgrade kits, your speakers will likely be priced similar to the Focals.

I'll try to post a picture of my custom sub box and amp install at some point.


----------



## shamernj (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Steve. That clears it up - I was trying to work out how you could use three of four with the irregular mounts having seen a picture of the speakers. I have been looking at this website that actually seems to know which speakers fit the X3 (Crutchfield know nothing)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/bmw-x3-2004-car-speakers.html

I believe all X3s are the same although I think some of the speakers they list may be too deep for the X3. I like the look of the Morel coax speakers but at 85dB sensitivity I think the stock amps would have a problem. The MTX component speakers look interesting and are more sensitive but I don't know much about them. They also have some Focal coax speakers.

Would love to have a listen to your system. Let me know if you'd like to meet up some time - I'm in San Diego, recently moved from NJ.

Stuart


----------



## shamernj (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Steve. That clears it up - I was trying to work out how you could use three of four with the irregular mounts having seen a picture of the speakers. I have been looking at this website that actually seems to know which speakers fit the X3 (Crutchfield know nothing)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/bmw-x3-2004-car-speakers.html

I believe all X3s are the same although I think some of the speakers they list may be too deep for the X3. I like the look of the Morel coax speakers but at 85dB sensitivity I think the stock amps would have a problem. The MTX component speakers look interesting and are more sensitive but I don't know much about them. They also have some Focal coax speakers.

Would love to have a listen to your system. Let me know if you'd like to meet up some time - I'm in San Diego, recently moved from NJ.

Stuart


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Ahhhh I understand better now how you mounted it. I was trying to understand how you got 3 lines up


----------



## praecurvo (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been looking alot as well. It seems that Infinity has some very good coax 2 ohm 4" in both of their lines (Kappa and Reference). Are the Polk's that you found Steve running at 2 ohm as well? Additionally steve, how difficult is it to replace the speakers yourself? Is it just the mesh that pops off or would I have to take the entire panel off?
aaron


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

The door panel does have to come off. Most of the new BMWs have threaded studs on the back of the door panel itself that the speakers mount to.


----------



## praecurvo (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Halston.
aaron


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Not a problem!


----------



## Rob1 (Jul 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The door panel does have to come off. Most of the new BMWs have threaded studs on the back of the door panel itself that the speakers mount to.


Halston,
Thanks for all the info. I'm curious... Are there also any easy amplifier upgrades for an '08 X3 with the "premium" sound system? Thank.


----------

